# Rare animated life-sized genuine CRYPT KEEPER!



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

Every RARE times he pops up in ebay , i never have the money to buy him grrrrrrrrr ......


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

im ready to bid on that thing lol


----------



## DetroitGrass (Sep 15, 2007)

Well its not the same but you can build a classy one for a lot less.

http://www.frightcatalog.com/Halloween-Costumes/TV+and+Movies/Crypt+Keeper+Tuxedo+Costume-1105070/


----------



## slightlymad (May 8, 2006)

Thats cool we found one doll size at 5below last night


----------

